# Axcel AX3000 F/S or T/S



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

i have a Axcel AX3000 6" bar sight with a Mac Ten Zone scope(.5 diopter Nikon Lens and fibre optic kit) for sale or the sight to swap for a black AX3000 in similar condition.

Both the sight and the scope is in great condition and has not been shot much as this is my backup Target sight and scope.

*R3200-00...*


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

On hold for Spatan...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you James...Lindy will be in touch for your banking details to make it happen:wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Lloyd - is this a case of only the best will do, or that you need all the help you can get?  Tell Lindie it's an early birthday gift!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Its for my youngest daughter... She is on the road to getting her SA National Colours for SANIFAA Indoor:wink: The sight is the cheep part... the travelling up to Gauteng every weekend for the forseeable future is gonna hurt

Spatan:Cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Yep. Kids are the thin end of a very long and expensive wedge! Good luck to her and may you all travel safe!


----------

